# alguno de nosotros - verb agreement



## pacadansc

Hola,

Would this be correct? Es correcto?

Ella nos preguntó si alguno de nosotros *viajamos* durante los vacaciones.
(She asked if some of us are travelling during vacation.)

Is there a rule for verb agreement with alguno? On the internet I seem to see it used with singular _or_ plural.

Es  *durante los vacaciones*correct? Or should I say simply *de vacaciones*?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Learning

I would say the correct option is "VIAJA", but don't know what the grammar says.


----------



## PlayZoo

Ella nos preguntó si alguno de nosotros *viajamos* durante los *las *vacaciones.(I´ll use this sentece if she asked if someone of us, usually travel during vacation)


----------



## lazarus1907

pacadansc said:
			
		

> Hola*: *(the colon is the correct sign here in Spanish)
> 
> Would this be correct? *¿*Es correcto?
> 
> *(*Ella*)* nos preguntó si alguno de nosotros *viajamos *durante l*a*s vacaciones.
> 
> Is there a rule for verb agreement with alguno? On the internet I seem to see it used with singular _or_ plural.
> 
> *¿*Es  *durante los vacaciones *correct? Or should I say simply *de vacaciones*?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


The subject-verb agreement rule, in general, is strict: They must agree in number and person. The key noun of the subject of this sentence is in singular, and so must be the verb (*viaja*).

However, when you have a construction of the type COLLECTIVE_WORD+de+(article)+PLURAL NOUN, the agreement can be made both in singular or in plural, depending on how it makes more sense to you. These collective words can be, for example: mitad, docena, clase, tipo, pareja, resto. This agreement type is called "concordancia ad sensum":

El resto de los bomberos se fueron. 
El resto de los bomberos se fue.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

PlayZoo said:
			
		

> Ella nos preguntó si alguno de nosotros *viajamos* durante los *las *vacaciones.(I´ll use this sentece if she asked if someone of us, usually travel during vacation)


 
If you want to say that she asked if ONE of us travels during our vacations, then your sentence should read as "...si alguno de nosotros viajó/a durante las vacaciones". If on the other hand you meant to say "she asked us if some of us travel during vacation", the sentence should be "....si algunoS de nosotros viajamos durante las vacaciones".


----------



## ordequin

Ella nos preguntó si alguno de nosotros viajaba durante las vacaciones.
¿No creeis que "viaja", en lugar de "viajaba" sueno un poco forzado?
Un saludo, amigos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Yo también soy de los que opinamos  que corresponde,

si las vacaciones no comenzaron:

(Ella) nos preguntó si alguno de nosotros viaja durante las vacaciones. 
(Ella) nos preguntó si algunos de nosotros viajamos durante las vacaciones <--no recomendable porque deja una posible confusión acerca de si las vacaciones terminaron o están por comenzar.

Si las vacaciones ya terminaron

(Ella) nos preguntó si alguno de nosotros viajó durante las vacaciones  
(Ella) nos preguntó si algunos de nosotros viajamos durante las vacaciones

Las frases con plurales implican la expectativa -de ella- de que sean/hayan sido muchos los que viajan/viajaron durante las vacaciones.

Las frases con singulares no contienen ninguna expectativa y admiten cualquier respuesta.


----------



## PlayZoo

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> (Ella) nos preguntó si algunos de nosotros viajamos durante las vacaciones <--no recomendable porque deja una posible confusión acerca de si las vacaciones terminaron o están por comenzar.
> .


 
que va!! se puede usar si se pregunta como algo usual, al menos en España


----------



## lazarus1907

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Las frases con plurales implican la expectativa -de ella- de que sean/hayan sido muchos los que viajan/viajaron durante las vacaciones.
> 
> Las frases con singulares no contienen ninguna expectativa y admiten cualquier respuesta.


¿Expectativas? Para mí el problema es que, en las versiones en plural, el verbo no concuerda con el número del núcleo del sujeto (alguno), y forzar la concordancia en plural con un sustantivo que no es ni colectivo ni de clase se considera inaceptable.


----------



## aleCcowaN

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿Expectativas? Para mí el problema es que, en las versiones en plural, el verbo no concuerda con el número del núcleo del sujeto (alguno), y forzar la concordancia en plural con un sustantivo que no es ni colectivo ni de clase se considera inaceptable.


No entiendo el problema. Me refiero con "frases con plurales" a ésta

(Ella) nos preguntó si *algunos* de nosotros *viajamos* durante las vacaciones

¿Existe algún problema de concordancia?


----------



## lazarus1907

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> ¿Existe algún problema de concordancia?


Existe un problema de negligencia por mi parte, por escribir sin prestar atención a lo que leo: No me había dado cuenta de que habías escrito "algunos" en lugar de "alguno". Discúlpame e ignora por favor mi comentario anterior.


----------



## ordequin

Hola de nuevo:
Cuando propuse, "Ella nos preguntó si alguno de nosotros viajaba durante 
las vacaciones"; lo hice pensando en el sentido más general que puede, (y suele) darse a esta oración. La pregunta no incide sobre ningún tiempo concreto.
Es decir, aquí no se trata de si las vacaciones no comenzaron, o ya terminaron; sino que se está inquiriendo sobre la costumbre, el hábito, de realizar o no viajes durante las vacaciones.
Éso fué al menos lo que yo entendí.
Por tanto: "Ella nos preguntó si alguno de nosotros viajaba..."
o bien: "Ella nos preguntó si algunos de nosotros viajábamos..."
Equivaldría a :
"Ella nos preguntó si alguno de nosotros solía viajar..."
"Ella nos preguntó si algunos de nosotros solíamos viajar..."
¿Qué opinais?


----------



## PlayZoo

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> If you want to say that she asked if ONE of us travels during our vacations, then your sentence should read as "...si alguno de nosotros viajó/a durante las vacaciones". If on the other hand you meant to say "she asked us if some of us travel during vacation", the sentence should be "....si algunoS de nosotros viajamos durante las vacaciones".


 


 jhorer  if you read my quote It said that "I´ll use this sentece if they usually travel during  their vacations" 

_Ella nos preguntó si alguno de nosotros viajamos durante  las vacaciones_


----------



## lazarus1907

PlayZoo said:
			
		

> _Ella nos preguntó si alguno de nosotros viaja_mos_ durante  las vacaciones_


Alguno viaja; algunos viajan. Lo correcto es mantener la concordancia.


----------



## PlayZoo

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Alguno viaja; algunos viajan. Lo correcto es mantener la concordancia.


 
y dale con que la abuela fuma!! pero si yo no digo que si dices _alguno de nosotros viaja_ este mal, pero te encuenta que es _nosotros _lo que precede al verbo y no está mal si dices _"ella nos preguntó si alguno de nosotros viajamos durante las vacaciones_"

  le he escrito un mail a mi profe de la Uni,  y me dice que en la mayor parte de españa es mucho más común decir en esa oración _viajamos_


----------



## lazarus1907

PlayZoo said:
			
		

> le he escrito un mail a mi profe de la Uni,  y me dice que en la mayor parte de españa es mucho más común decir en esa oración _viajamos_


 Vamos a preguntarle a "otro profesor":


> ...en la *lengua culta* debe preferirse la concordancia del verbo con el indefinido, esto es, en singular: _«Alguno de los invitados rehusó el convite»_ (Teitelboim _País_ [Chile 1988]), y no _ alguno de los invitado*s* rehusaron_.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Será todo lo común que tu quieras, pero las gramáticas van desde "es incorrecto" hasta "en la lengua culta debe preferirse".
¿Qué vamos a enseñarle a los que están aprendiendo español? ¿Lo que dice un número relativamente significativo de españoles, aunque no se considere aceptable y sea opuesto a la norma que compartimos todos los hispanohablantes? Enseñarles eso sería usar un argumento del tipo "¡Pues en mi pueblo lo dicen así!". 





			
				PlayZoo said:
			
		

> ...pero te encuenta que es _nosotros _lo que precede al verbo y no está mal si dices _"ella nos preguntó si alguno de nosotros viajamos durante las vacaciones_"


No existe ninguna regla que diga que el verbo deba concordar con la palabra que lo precede. Los únicos casos de concordancia en los que se acepta en plural (concordancia _ad sensum_) son aquellos en los que un nombre colectivo o de clase en singular, seguido de un complemento con preposición "de". El indefinido "alguno" no se incluye.


----------



## Jellby

El jefe de todo*s* lo*s* guerrero*s* dieron un grito 

Da igual que haya muchos plurales delante, el núcleo del sujeto es singular, los plurales sólo son un complemento, que no afecta a la concordancia con el verbo.


----------



## San

pacadansc said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Would this be correct? Es correcto?
> 
> Ella nos preguntó si alguno de nosotros *viajamos* durante los vacaciones.
> (She asked if some of us are travelling during vacation.)
> 
> Is there a rule for verb agreement with alguno? On the internet I seem to see it used with singular _or_ plural.
> 
> Es  *durante los vacaciones*correct? Or should I say simply *de vacaciones*?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


She asked if some of us are travelling (=going to travel) during vacation
Preguntó si alguno de nosotros viaja (=va a viajar) durante las vacaciones.

She asked if some of us are  travelling during vacation
Preguntó si alguno de nosotros está viajando durante las vacaciones.

Quiso saber si algun*o* de los nuestros est*aba *en la zona.
Quiso saber si algun*os* de los nuestros est*aban* en la zona.

Nunca lo escuché de otra manera


----------



## San

San said:
			
		

> She asked if some of us are travelling (=going to travel) during vacation
> Preguntó si alguno de nosotros viaja (=va a viajar) durante las vacaciones.
> 
> She asked if some of us are  travelling during vacation
> Preguntó si alguno de nosotros está viajando durante las vacaciones.
> 
> Quiso saber si algun*o* de los nuestros est*aba *en la zona.
> Quiso saber si algun*os* de los nuestros est*aban* en la zona.
> 
> Nunca lo escuché de otra manera


Perdón, estaba pensando en un determinado orden de la frase. Pero cuando "alguno" va al final, independientemente de que sea correcto o no, sí que se oye mucho:

¿Alguno se viene?
¿Os venís alguno?

Creo que el problema está en que coloquialmente hay tres sentidos diferentes:

1)algunos  unos pocos, plural, colectivo e indeterminado
2)alguno  uno cualquiera, singular, individual e indeterminado
3)alguno(s)  el complementario de ninguno, es decir, singular(plural), colectivo e indeterminado.

Creo que en este último caso por alguna razón se prefiere la forma singular "alguno"

¿Os venís alguno? = ¿No os venís ninguno?   Quiero saber si voy a ir solo o lo contrario. Y lo contrario es que vengan una o más personas.

Si digo "¿os venís algunos?" ya no es lo contrario de ninguno, porque excluyo la posibilidad "uno sólo". Si digo "¿Se viene alguno?", que sería lo correcto, parece que me interesa que venga sólo uno, o por lo menos no queda tan clara como con el verbo en plural.

Pienso de ahí la frase coloquial, por buscarle un sentido. Es decir, coloquialmente se conjuga en plural en algunos casos en que "alguno" es colectivo, o se entiende como tal.


----------



## PlayZoo

San said:
			
		

> Perdón, estaba pensando en un determinado orden de la frase. Pero cuando "alguno" va al final, independientemente de que sea correcto o no, sí que se oye mucho:
> 
> ¿Alguno se viene?
> ¿Os venís alguno?
> 
> Creo que el problema está en que coloquialmente hay tres sentidos diferentes:
> 
> 1)algunos  unos pocos, plural, colectivo e indeterminado
> 2)alguno  uno cualquiera, singular, individual e indeterminado
> 3)alguno(s)  el complementario de ninguno, es decir, singular(plural), colectivo e indeterminado.
> 
> Creo que en este último caso por alguna razón se prefiere la forma singular "alguno"
> 
> ¿Os venís alguno? = ¿No os venís ninguno?  Quiero saber si voy a ir solo o lo contrario. Y lo contrario es que vengan una o más personas.
> 
> Si digo "¿os venís algunos?" ya no es lo contrario de ninguno, porque excluyo la posibilidad "uno sólo". Si digo "¿Se viene alguno?", que sería lo correcto, parece que me interesa que venga sólo uno, o por lo menos no queda tan clara como con el verbo en plural.
> 
> Pienso de ahí la frase coloquial, por buscarle un sentido. Es decir, coloquialmente se conguga en plural en alglunos casos en que "alguno" es colectivo, o se entiende como tal.


 
al fin alguién me entiende, gracias San, no podía estar mejor explicado, aunque muchos entiendan que _es incorrecto_ 




			
				lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> No existe ninguna regla que diga que el verbo deba concordar con la palabra que lo precede. Los únicos casos de concordancia en los que se acepta en plural (concordancia _ad sensum_) son aquellos en los que un nombre colectivo o de clase en singular, seguido de un complemento con preposición "de". El indefinido "alguno" no se incluye.


 
en la oración _alguno de nosotros viajamos durante las vacaciones, *alguno de nosotros*_ es el sujeto, y el verbo debe de concordar en número y persona con el sujeto y viceversa. o acaso vas a decir:

yo comemos, tu comían, etc (claro que no)

entonces colega de foro, depende de la interpretación que le demos a _alguno de nosotros _y el Sr. San no lo ha podido explicar mejor.


I´ll be so grateful if you  correct my english


----------



## aleCcowaN

PlayZoo said:
			
		

> al fin alguién me entiende, gracias San, no podía estar mejor explicado, aunque muchos entiendan que _es incorrecto_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en la oración _alguno de nosotros viajamos durante las vacaciones, *alguno de nosotros*_ es el sujeto, y el verbo debe de concordar en número y persona con el sujeto y viceversa. o acaso vas a decir:
> 
> yo comemos, tu comían, etc (claro que no)
> 
> entonces colega de foro, depende de la interpretación que le demos a _alguno de nosotros _y el Sr. San no lo ha podido explicar mejor.


No obstante "alguno de nosotros" es pronombre indefinido, no por eso deja de ser singular, y por indefinido tratado como si fuera *tercera persona *("alguno de nosotros *viajó*", no como en "algunos de nosotros viajamos"). Si bien coloquialmente "alguno" se puede llegar a ver como de "número indefinido" , por lo menos en la Argentina, la regla, incluso de las personas por lejos muy poco cultivadas, es usar el singular y no especular sobre la indefinición.

"La maestra nos preguntó si alguno de nosotros viajó durante las vacaciones (o va a viajar) " es lo normal, y la respuesta es "todos, algunos, uno, ninguno o nadie" (válidas como puedan ser).

Siempre para la Argentina, sería rarísismo oir "¿Se vienen alguno?". Es más común que alguno pudiera decir "No vino *nadies*" (nadies= una especie de pronombre que significa "ninguno de los que eran esperados"). Sospecho que frases coloquiales como "¿Os venís alguno?" provengan de compactar propuestas e invitaciones (¿Os venís?) con su respuesta y las expectativas del hablante. Y las permite el hecho de que el castellano de España tenga bien diferenciadas la segunda y tercera personas del plural. Los americanos con la unión de ambas conjugaciones no nos podemos dar esos lujos.


----------



## Jellby

El caso de "¿os venís alguno?" yo diría que es más porque uno empieza la frase antes de saber cómo va a acabar y claro, luego hay que especificar: "¿os venís... alguno? Yo no diría que es una frase gramaticalmente correcta, preferiría poner "¿(Se) viene alguno (de vosotros)?" Pero empezar la frase con "alguno" y luego soltar un verbo en plural no tiene excusa (hablando mal y pronto)


----------



## San

Jellby said:
			
		

> El caso de "¿os venís alguno?" yo diría que es más porque uno empieza la frase antes de saber cómo va a acabar y claro, luego hay que especificar: "¿os venís... alguno? Yo no diría que es una frase gramaticalmente correcta, preferiría poner "¿(Se) viene alguno (de vosotros)?" Pero empezar la frase con "alguno" y luego soltar un verbo en plural no tiene excusa (hablando mal y pronto)


Algo de eso va a ser, porque no es sólo el vosotros español, también se oye mucho en primera persona:

Al final no fuimos ninguno (al final no fue ninguno de nosotros)

Ninguno también es singular. El empezar la frase en plural supongo que tiene que ver con las expectativas de las que hablaba Alec. Hay que tener cuidado con palabras como todo, nada, alguno, ninguno, porque a veces la semántica no concuerda con la sintaxis. La nada (ninguno) no es singular ni plural, y el complementario de la nada (alguno) tampoco es sigular ni plural.

Entonces por un lado está la sintaxis, que dice que es singular, y por otro esas exceptativas que pueden decir otra cosa. Al final no fuimos, ¿cuántos no fuimos (dejamos de ir)? No fuimos ni Ana ni yo. No fuimos ni Ana ni Pedro ni yo. No fuimos ninguno.

Aquí ya se mezcla el tema de la doble negación, que cada vez que lo pienso se me desenfoca completamente 

Igual con alguno: ¿Vamos a ir alguno? Quizá es por economía, por no decir "de nosotros", o porque "¿va a ir alguno de nosotros?" no suene lo suficientemente informal, no se. Pero mucha gente lo dice así, y tampoco es que suene como algo muy inculto.


----------



## lazarus1907

PlayZoo said:
			
		

> *E*n la oración _alguno de nosotros viajamos durante las vacaciones, *alguno de nosotros*_ es el sujeto, y el verbo debe de concordar en número y persona con el sujeto y viceversa. o acaso vas a decir:
> 
> yo comemos, tu comían, etc (claro que no)


La oración "alguno de nosotros viajamos..."  es la misma que "alguno viajamos"  , pero sin el complemento del núcleo del sintagma sujeto, que es la *única* palabra que se requiere. El verbo tiene que concordar con el núcleo del sujeto; no con sus complementos. *El núcleo del sujeto es "alguno"*, y es singular.

De nuevo: Independientemente de que a mí me suene mal, ya has visto lo que dice la RAE; y te puedo decir lo que dicen todas las demás gramáticas que tengo en mi estantería. Dudo que te convenza, pero si quieres, te añado más referencias.

¿Has visto el ejemplo del *Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas* que incluí? Hay una frase casi idéntica a la tuya, y la tachan de incorrecta.


			
				San said:
			
		

> Pienso de ahí la frase coloquial, por buscarle un sentido. Es decir, coloquialmente se conjuga en plural en algunos casos en que "alguno" es colectivo, o se entiende como tal.


Coloquialmente se usa, pero la norma culta lo evita. De nuevo: ¿Qué vamos a enseñarles a los que quieren aprender español? ¿Les enseñamos el "me se ha caído"? A fin de cuentas, puede que haya varios millones de hispanoblantes que lo digan.

¿Quién va a entender "alguno" como una palabra que designa un colectivo o un plural? ¿*Alguno están de acuerdo*?


----------



## lazarus1907

San said:
			
		

> Algo de eso va a ser, porque no es sólo el vosotros español, también se oye mucho en primera persona:
> 
> Al final no fuimos ninguno (al final no fue ninguno de nosotros)
> 
> Ninguno también es singular. El empezar la frase en plural supongo que tiene que ver con las expectativas de las que hablaba Alec. Hay que tener cuidado con palabras como todo, nada, alguno, ninguno, porque a veces la semántica no concuerda con la sintaxis. La nada (ninguno) no es singular ni plural, y el complementario de la nada (alguno) tampoco es sigular ni plural.


Mi abuela sigue diciendo que "no la peguemos a la niña". Da igual las barbaridades que se digan; el único tipo de concordancia que se acepta (*pero no se recomienda*) en plural es cuando el núcleo del sujeto está en singular está explicado más arriba en uno de mis mensajes. Sólo con palabras como "centenar, "clase", "docena", "millón", "pareja", "parte", "tipo", etc.

Al que no esté de acuerdo con la RAE, le sugiero que diga: "Mi consejo: Yo sé más que ellos y esta frase es correcta, porque lo digo yo (y otros tantos)". Así se acaba el dilema. Yo ya he expuesto mi opinión y la de la RAE; que cada uno haga lo que considere oportuno.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Guindillamrilla

Ella preguntó si alguno de nosotros *viajamos* durante las vacaciones.
Yo digo que es viajamos (concordando con NOSOTROS).  We are travelling es una forma progresiva que se traduce como presente simple al español. Aunque algunas veces se desvirtúan las palabras por el uso común que se les da, dependiendo de los países, creo que lo correcto es lo que debemos utilizar.  Felicidades a Felix SABROSITO por su milestone.


----------



## lazarus1907

Guindillamrilla said:
			
		

> Ella preguntó si alguno de nosotros *viajamos* durante las vacaciones.
> Yo digo que es viajamos (concordando con NOSOTROS).  We are travelling es una forma progresiva que se traduce como presente simple al español. Aunque algunas veces se desvirtúan las palabras por el uso común que se les da, dependiendo de los países, creo que lo correcto es lo que debemos utilizar.  Felicidades a Felix SABROSITO por su milestone.


 ¿Qué es una forma "progresiva"? Apesta a copia del inglés (al igual que _milestone_). Quita el "de nosotros", por favor: "Ella preguntó si alguno viajamos" . ¿Es que nadie ha estudiado sintaxis básica? El verbo concuerda con el *núcleo* del sujeto (alguno); no con sus complementos (de nosotros).

Para aquellos que no han leído el resto del hilo:





> ...en la *lengua culta* debe preferirse la concordancia del verbo con el indefinido, esto es, en singular: _«Alguno de los invitados rehusó el convite»_ (Teitelboim _País_ [Chile 1988]), y no _ alguno de los invitado*s* rehusaron_.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## PlayZoo

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> La oración "alguno de nosotros viajamos..."  es la misma que "alguno viajamos"  , pero sin el complemento del núcleo del sintagma sujeto, que es la *única* palabra que se requiere. El verbo tiene que concordar con el núcleo del sujeto; no con sus complementos. *El núcleo del sujeto es "alguno"*, y es singular  y ese singular tiene complementos* de nosotros* (plural)
> 
> De nuevo: Independientemente de que a mí me suene mal, ya has visto lo que dice la RAE; y te puedo decir lo que dicen todas las demás gramáticas que tengo en mi estantería. Dudo que te convenza, pero si quieres, te añado más referencias. no gracias no quiero más referencias, siendo lo más común, pero no culto (según tú) usaré lo más común
> 
> ¿Qué vamos a enseñarles a los que quieren aprender español? les intentamos enseñar las formas correctas del lenguaje, independientemente si son correctas por el uso común y/ó por la forma más o menos culta del lenguaje
> 
> ¿Quién va a entender "alguno" como una palabra que designa un colectivo o un plural? ¿*Alguno están está de acuerdo*? siempre me he referido a *alguno de nosotros*[/quote]


----------



## lazarus1907

PlayZoo said:
			
		

> ...y ese singular tiene complementos* de nosotros* (plural)


Ese singular puede tener los complementos que quieras, pero ese ESE singular el que determina la concordancia, no sus complementos. ¿Qué tendrá que ver el tocino con la velocidad? ¿Te has inventado una nueva regla de concordancia?





			
				PlayZoo said:
			
		

> siendo lo más común, pero no culto (según tú) usaré lo más común


Lo más común según tu experiencia y el tipo de personas con las que te relacionas; no generalices. Muchísima gente lo usa en singular de manera espontánea. Mucha.





			
				PlayZoo said:
			
		

> *L*es intentamos enseñar las formas correctas del lenguaje, independientemente si son correctas por el uso común y/*ó* por la forma más o menos culta del lenguaje


¿Quieres decir que hay que enseñarles lo que tú y muchos de los que forman parte de tu reducidísimo entorno social creen que es correcto, aunque los libros, la gente culta y 19 de cada 20 hispanohablantes en el mundo lo diga al contrario? ¡Muy bien! Pues enséñales a decir "Se los advertí" en vez de "Os lo advertí", porque puede que haya más gente en el mundo que lo dice así que habitantes en España (Esa "o" no lleva tilde, por cierto).


> siempre me he referido a *alguno de nosotros*


 Si siempre lo has dicho, eso prueba que es correcto, porque es imposible que te equivoques.

¿Nunca se te ha ocurrido pensar que algunas de las cosas que siempre has dado por ciertas pueden ser erróneas? Yo me tengo que corregir más de lo que a mi orgullo le gustaría; pero lo hago cuando meto la pata. Tú sigue así: Infalible.


----------



## lazarus1907

Según me comentan, en Argentina es rarísimo oírlo en plural, independientemente de su nivel educativo. Pero... ¿qué sabrán los argentinos? Mejor enseñarles a los extranjeros cómo hablas tú; la norma y el sentido común son para los imbéciles.


----------



## PlayZoo

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Ese singular puede tener los complementos que quieras, pero ese ESE singular el que determina la concordancia, no sus complementos. ¿Qué tendrá que ver el tocino con la velocidad? ¿Te has inventado una nueva regla de concordancia?Lo más común según tu experiencia y el tipo de personas con las que te relacionas; no generalices. Muchísima gente lo usa en singular de manera espontánea. Mucha. ¿Quieres decir que hay que enseñarles lo que tú y muchos de los que forman parte de tu reducidísimo entorno social creen que es correcto, aunque los libros, la gente culta y 19 de cada 20 hispanohablantes en el mundo lo diga al contrario? ¡Muy bien! Pues enséñales a decir "Se los advertí" en vez de "Os lo advertí", porque puede que haya más gente en el mundo que lo dice así que habitantes en España (Esa "o" no lleva tilde, por cierto).
> Si siempre lo has dicho, eso prueba que es correcto, porque es imposible que te equivoques.
> 
> ¿Nunca se te ha ocurrido pensar que algunas de las cosas que siempre has dado por ciertas pueden ser erróneas? Yo me tengo que corregir más de lo que a mi orgullo le gustaría; pero lo hago cuando meto la pata. Tú sigue así: Infalible.


 

que tio, ya me supera, jamás entederá el uso del gotta ni del wanna, creo que es debido a que sólo usa lo más de lo más culto

mira los post escritos anteriores y en ninguno dije que el verbo que dijistes estaba mal usado, dije otro que también se puede (aunque espero que no lo uses después de todo lo que estás diciendo), porque muchas muchas o más en España y otros paises lo usan!! pero si quieres desacreditarlos por que la gramatica no te parece bien, ok! adelante desacreditalos, pero lo seguirán diciendo!

por cierto sabes que puedes escribir o u ó, uno indica exclusión sabes cual?? no mejor no lo digas no quiero entrar en otra polémica.

por cierto se escribe ésta cuando no mencionas el nombre al que se refiere, por ejemplo:
Me encontré una moneda muy rara, ésta tiene el borde plateado
Me encontré una moneda muy rara, esta moneda tiene el borde plateado

cómo se dice _entirra el hacha _(supongo que será una frase hecha),


----------



## jmx

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Según me comentan, en Argentina es rarísimo oírlo en plural, independientemente de su nivel educativo. Pero... ¿qué sabrán los argentinos? Mejor enseñarles a los extranjeros cómo hablas tú; la norma y el sentido común son para los imbéciles.


¿ Y por qué no preguntarle al extranjero que prefiere aprender ?

- Lo que dicen las gramáticas normativas, pero nadie usa.
- Lo que dice todo el mundo, pero no aceptan las gramáticas normativas.

Yo si fuera profesor, le enseñaría ambas cosas, *y que él mismo elija*.

De pasada, te informo de que no solo hay gramáticas normativas, también hay gramáticas descriptivas, y de hecho los lingüistas propiamente dichos sólo usan las segundas.


----------



## Jellby

Si "alguno de nosotros viajamos" es correcto, ¿también lo es "alguno de ustedes viajan"? ¿y "alguno de ellos viajan"? ¿y "el rey de los persas viajan"?

Por cierto, en cuanto a lo que comentaba de que "os venis alguno" se dice porque va saliendo la frase sin haberla pensado entera, lo mismo pasa cuando se dice "alguien de vosotros": se empieza por "alguien", luego se quiere especificar con "de vosotros", pero ya es tarde para cambiar el "alguien" por "alguno", que sería lo correcto. Son cosas que se pueden pasar por alto en el lenguaje oral improvisado, pero no en un discurso formal.


----------



## San

Creo que lo que escribí ayer de alguno como colectivo no tiene mucho sentido. En "¿Vamos a ir alguno?" no creo que se use el verbo en plural porque podamos ir más de uno, eso es algo que ya queda claro con el singular: "Si alguno quiere ir al baño lo puede hacer ahora", no se refiere a que haya una sóla plaza para el baño, es equivalente a "los que quieran ir al baño lo pueden hacer ahora".

Es más bien para referirse al grupo de donde salen los que van a ir, es el equivalente a "de nosotros" en la frase correcta.

Yo me preguntaba por qué coloquialmente, probablemente sólo en determinadas regiones, se prefiere la forma en plural como si tuviera más fuerza, como si fuera importante señalar directamente al grupo y no meramente como complemento:

¿Vamos a enviar a alguien?
¿Vamos a estar representados?
¿Vamos a ir alguno?

No dije que fuera correcto, de hecho creo que dije lo contrario. Sólo que en según que zonas se oye bastante, y a mí, como opinión subjetiva, no me parece tan malsonalte, hay otras muchas cosas que se dicen tanto o más y sí me suenan mal, pero en esta ni me había fijado. Pero en fin, tienes razón en que no tiene mucho sentido sacar toda esta casuística que lo que hace es confundir. Las formas correctas ya son lo suficientemente variadas y complicadas.


----------



## Jellby

Esto no va con el tema del hilo, ni pretende ser un ataque personal, permíteme que te corrija algunas cosas.



			
				PlayZoo said:
			
		

> [...] en ninguno dije que el verbo que *dijistes* estaba mal usado [...]
> 
> [...] adelante *desacredítalos*, pero lo seguirán diciendo! [...]


 


> por cierto sabes que puedes escribir o u ó, uno indica exclusión sabes cual??



No, la ortografía actual (el DPD, al menos) dice que sólo se escribe con tilde cuando va entre números (escritos con cifras) y puede confundirse con la cifra 0 (cero). Ni siquiera es necesario cuando la o y el 0 son fácilmente distinguibles.



> por cierto se escribe ésta cuando no mencionas el nombre al que se refiere



En la última reforma han eliminado la obligación de escribir la tilde, sólo es necesaria cuando hay riesgo de ambigüedad. Es una de esas reglas que no me gustan, pero eso significa que si alguien escribe el pronombre "esta" sin acento, no es incorrecto (a no ser que pueda confundirse).



> cómo se dice _entirra el hacha _(supongo que será una frase hecha),



¿Es una pregunta? Entonces te faltan las interrogaciones. ¿No lo es? Entonces le sobra el acento a "cómo". Y es "enti*e*rra"

Repito, no te tomes esto como un ataque personal, no estoy intentando desacreditarte. Sólo te informo de lo que dicen algunas normas, al menos las que puedo consultar. Tú eres muy libre de seguirlas o no. Haya paz.


----------



## PlayZoo

jmartins said:
			
		

> ¿ Y por qué no preguntarle al extranjero que prefiere aprender ?
> 
> - Lo que dicen las gramáticas normativas, pero nadie usa.
> - Lo que dice todo el mundo, pero no aceptan las gramáticas normativas.
> 
> Yo si fuera profesor, le enseñaría ambas cosas, *y que él mismo elija*.
> .


 
llevo diciendo ésto  (aquí con tilde) desde mi segundo post en este hilo (aquí sin tilde)


----------



## Jellby

San said:
			
		

> ¿Vamos a enviar a alguien?
> ¿Vamos a estar representados?
> ¿Vamos a ir alguno?



No me parecen comparables. Las dos primeras son complementos que no tienen que concordar con el verbo, el "alguno" del tercer caso es el sujeto, que sí tiene que concordar. Sí, se dice, y yo lo digo, por lo que ya he mencionado antes, pero si tengo tiempo para pensarlo o lo tengo que escribir, lo digo de otra manera:

¿Alguno de nosotros va a ir?
¿Va a ir alguno (de nosotros)?
De nosotros, ¿va a ir alguno/alguien?


----------



## Jellby

PlayZoo said:
			
		

> llevo diciendo ésto  (aquí con tilde)



No, "esto" nunca lleva tilde, porque nunca puede ser determinante, "éste" y "ésta" sí, pero "esto" siempre es pronombre


----------



## PlayZoo

Jellby said:
			
		

> Esto no va con el tema del hilo, ni pretende ser un ataque personal, permíteme que te corrija algunas cosas.
> 
> por favor corrige mi inglés, pero no el español. Gracias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, la ortografía actual (el DPD, al menos)  dice que sólo se escribe con tilde cuando va entre números (escritos con cifras) y puede confundirse con la cifra 0 (cero). Ni siquiera es necesario cuando la o y el 0 son fácilmente distinguibles.si deseas mandame tu mail por privado, y te mando un archivo dónde viene!!!
> 
> 
> 
> En la última reforma han eliminado la obligación de escribir la tilde, sólo es necesaria cuando hay riesgo de ambigüedad. Es una de esas reglas que no me gustan, pero eso significa que si alguien escribe el pronombre "esta" sin acento, no es incorrecto (a no ser que pueda confundirse). poner la tilde cuando actúa como pronombre no está censado!
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Es una pregunta? Entonces te faltan las interrogaciones. ¿No lo es? Entonces le sobra el acento a "cómo". Y es "enti*e*rra" es una pregunta pero se me han olvidado las interrogaciones, el entirra habrá sido por las prisas, pero creía que era tan obio que lo habías entendido
> 
> Repito, no te tomes esto como un ataque personal, no estoy intentando desacreditarte. Sólo te informo de lo que dicen algunas normas, al menos las que puedo consultar. Tú eres muy libre de seguirlas o no. Haya paz.¿no es un ataque personal? por desgracia lo parece[/quote]


----------



## lazarus1907

PlayZoo said:
			
		

> por cierto sabes que puedes escribir o u ó, uno indica exclusión sabes cual?? no mejor no lo digas no quiero entrar en otra polémica.


¿Ya te has inventado otra regla? 



> La _o_ no debe tildarse si va entre un número y una palabra y, *naturalmente, tampoco cuando va entre dos palabras*: _Había 2 ó más policías en la puerta _(correcto: _2 o más_);  _¿Quieres té ó café?_ (correcto: _té o café_).
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_





			
				PlayZoo said:
			
		

> llevo diciendo ésto  (aquí con tilde) desde mi segundo post en este hilo (aquí sin tilde)


¿Otra regla inventada? ¿Acentuar "esto"? ¡Muy bien! Tenemos que decírselo a la Real Academia. Tú, mientras tanto, enséñaselo a los extranjeros.


			
				PlayZoo said:
			
		

> por cierto se escribe ésta cuando no mencionas el nombre al que se refiere, por ejemplo:


Se escribía; la regla ha cambiado. Léete la gramática y luego cuéntame de qué va, ¡anda!


----------



## aleCcowaN

Creo que la olla se está por derramar. A fin de cuentas, me parece que la cuestión se reduce a si el hablante planifica la frase o no antes de decirla.

Yo estoy absolutamente seguro de haber dicho muchas veces -especialmente a la edad en que uno puede ser preguntado de tal modo- frases como la que inició el hilo.

-¿Qué pasó en la escuela hoy?
- La maestra nos pregunto si alguno de nosotros *fuimos* de vacaciones en el verano, y sabés que sí, resulta que casi todos fuimos a alguna parte, aunque me parece que....

Claro, como ya sabía que la respuesta era plural y yo estaba ansioso de contar dónde había ido cada uno, ya descontaba que "nosotros fuimos" porque es un hecho que yo conocía.

No recuerdo que nadie me lo haya corregido. Quizá sí. Pero cuando me acostumbré a redactar textos largos en trabajos para la secundaria y la universidad, creo que aprendí a planificar lo que decía. Habré seguro pasado por decir "si fuimos... bueno, si alguno,..." y otras pruebas semejantes, pero un día me cerró: es obvio y lógico, y no me importa ninguna norma, que en "alguno de nosotros" es "alguno" lo que importa y el "de nosotros" le viene de adorno.

1)La maestra dijo si alguno....
2)La maestra dijo si alguno de nosotros...
3)La maestra dijo de nosotros

no sé si se percibe como la 1 y la 2 son casi iguales y la 3 muy diferente, y si le agregamos "fue" o "fuimos" como la tercera se va al car*** sin importar si el verbo va en singular o plural

¿por qué no dejamos de disfrazar nuestros propios errores de planificación del discurso detrás de la gloria democrática del "román paladino"?

¡qué dirá de nosotros la maestra!

Eso sí, existe libertad para equivocarse.


----------



## lazarus1907

jmartins said:
			
		

> ¿ Y por qué no preguntarle al extranjero que prefiere aprender ?


¿Y quién te ha preguntado a ti? ¿Has fundado ya tu foro de gramática "jmartins"? Seguro que va a triunfar: Escribe lo que quieras, que todo vale. Las reglas las hacemos nosotros según nos venga en gana; si somos incultos o estamos borrachos, mejor.





			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> Yo si fuera profesor, le enseñaría ambas cosas, *y que él mismo elija*.


Ambas significa dos, para tu conocimiento. No hay dos, sino millones: Tienes la norma, que se supone que es común a todos, y luego tienes varios otras millones de opiniones, una para cada persona a la que la norma le trae sin cuidado. Si fueras profesor, ¿las enseñarías todas? ¿Una por una? ¿Todas las barbaridades? Menos mal que no eres profesor.


			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> - Lo que dicen las gramáticas normativas, pero nadie usa.
> - Lo que dice todo el mundo, pero no aceptan las gramáticas normativas.


¿Tú te crees que esto es una batalla entre dos bandos opuestos? ¡Despierta! Cada país y cada región habla como le da la gana; no existe "lo que dice todo el mundo". Aquí no hay una batalla contra la RAE, y tú no eres el héroe de la película: Hay muchísimos millones de hispanohablantes que hablan de otra manera, y hay muchas variantes. No puedes enseñarle a un extranjero todas las variantes, porque hay muchas. ¿De qué dos opciones estás hablando? Todo el mundo habla como dicta la norma; el resto habla de infinidad de maneras distintas.

Si leyeras lo que dicen los demás, en vez de darnos la vara con tu obsesión antinormativa, te darías cuenta de que cada vez que se responde a una pregunta, cada hispanohablante da una versión completamente distinta. A veces, más de diez distintas. ¿Quién es "todo el mundo"? ¿Vas a matar a los que estén en contra de ti para probar tu teoría, o sufres de una paranoia ilusoria?

Lo más irónico y absurdo de todo, es que tú perteneces a esa pequeñísima minoría de hispanohablantes que escribe según la norma. Si crees que formas parte del "otro bando" (porque el mundo es una dicotomía RAE / anti-RAE), ¿por qué no escribes "como todo el mundo? Es decir, con faltas de ortografía.

¡Qué pérdida de tiempo responder a tu mensaje!


----------



## Honeypum

Justo acabo de responder algo parecido en otro foro. Hay personas que se quejan de la existencia de la norma. A esas personas, les pregunto: ¿Se han detenido a pensar qué pasaría con nuestro lenguaje si no existieran las normas?
Saludos,



			
				Honeypum said:
			
		

> Es necesaria la normativa porque establece reglas que permiten que haya un orden y un marco de entendimiento común entre los que pertenencen a un colectivo (en este caso, el de habla hispana).
> Si no existieran las normas, la gente hablaría como mejor le pareciera. Esto, llevado al extremo, conduciría a una segunda Torre de Babel, donde todos los hispanoparlantes hablaríamos una lengua distinta y reinaría la confusión.


----------



## lazarus1907

Honeypum said:
			
		

> Justo acabo de responder algo parecido en otro foro. Hay personas que se quejan de la existencia de la norma. A esas personas, les pregunto: ¿Se han detenido a pensar qué pasaría con nuestro lenguaje si no existieran las normas?
> Saludos,


Es muy fácil: Según *jmartins*, hay dos maneras de hablar: La que dice la gramática normativa, que nadie usa (por supuesto), y lo que dice *TODO EL MUNDO*, sin excepción (véase su mensaje anterior). La RAE está intentando fastidiarnos a todos, y cada vez que todo el mundo (sin excepción) dice las cosas de una manera, esos señores escriben un libro diciendo justo lo contrario. ¿Por qué harán eso si la gramática popular es unánime y homogénea? Nunca he conocido a dos personas que hablen de manera distinta (a menos que una de ellas sea una fascista de la RAE, claro).


----------



## terepere

*Se me fue el dedoooooo!!!!!!!!!*  


]*Porque no sabes nunca qué vida laboral va a hacer tu alumno, y él tampoco: en la duda dar el mejor servicio ¿no?. Entiendo que lo correcto es enseñar un registro alto, que luego ya se lo bajarán en la calle. Pero al menos él habrá aprendido un registro alto que podrá emplear o no, según la ocasión. Igual que nosotros. Ninguno de nosotros se expresa igual en un bar que en el trabajo. Pues el extranjero igual. Solo que él no tiene dónde aprender el registro alto.*



*Puede que para el extranjero en cuestión el hablar o escribir correctamente bien otro idioma, en este caso el español, puede que sea de vital importancia. *



*Te lo digo porque a mí no me sirven las clases de inglés o francés de profesores con registro lingüístico bajo: mi vida laboral necesita determinado registro.*

*Ahora sí me expliqué bien  *


----------



## San

Jellby said:
			
		

> No me parecen comparables. Las dos primeras son complementos que no tienen que concordar con el verbo, el "alguno" del tercer caso es el sujeto, que sí tiene que concordar. Sí, se dice, y yo lo digo, por lo que ya he mencionado antes, pero si tengo tiempo para pensarlo o lo tengo que escribir, lo digo de otra manera:
> 
> ¿Alguno de nosotros va a ir?
> ¿Va a ir alguno (de nosotros)?
> De nosotros, ¿va a ir alguno/alguien?



Cierto, pero en la intención del hablante, en su cabeza, se pueden mezcar las tres. Es como si en su cabeza "alguno" no fuera el sujeto.

Tú lo dijiste antes:

Al final no fuimos ninguno.

Empiezas la frase como si nosotros fuera el sujeto, y luego tienes que restringir ese nosotros de alguna manera, como si "ninguno" fuera un complemento

Fíjate en esta:

Vamos a ir todo el grupo.

Ahora sí es correcta: COLLECTIVE_WORD+de+(article)+PLURAL NOUN
Se sobreentiende grupo de personas, grupo de excursionistas, o lo que sea. Además ocurre que es difícil decirlo en singular de manera natural:

Todo el grupo, incluyéndome a mí, va a ir a donde sea.

Son frases que suenan todas muy parecidas:

No somos nadie.
No fuimos ninguno.
No fuimos nadie.
Fuimos todo el grupo.
¿Vamos a ir alguno?
¿Vais a ir alguno?

Para un examen, señalar las que chirrian 
La dos y la tres son practicamente iguales, sin embargo una me suena horrible y la otra sólo un poco mal hablado. Para eso están las reglas, por que si fuera como a cada uno nos suena íbamos apañados.


----------



## lazarus1907

San said:
			
		

> Al final no fuimos ninguno.
> 
> Empiezas la frase como si nosotros fuera el sujeto, y luego tienes que restringir ese nosotros de alguna manera, como si "ninguno" fuera un complemento


San: En español el sujeto de la oración aparece pospuesto al verbo muchísimo más que un otros lenguages. En esta frase hay una elipsis y es coloquial, ya que la concordancia correcta es en singular: Al final no fue *ninguno*.


			
				San said:
			
		

> No somos nadie (nosotros).
> No fuimos ninguno.
> No fuimos nadie.
> Fuimos todo el grupo.
> ¿Vamos a ir alguno?
> ¿Vais a ir alguno?


----------



## terepere

*Mi mensaje contestaba a por qué no dar a elegir al alumno entre la opción correcta y la comúnmente usada aunque incorrecta:*

]*Porque no sabes nunca qué vida laboral va a hacer tu alumno, y él tampoco: en la duda dar el mejor servicio ¿no?. Entiendo que lo correcto es enseñar un registro alto, que luego ya se lo bajarán en la calle. Pero al menos él habrá aprendido un registro alto que podrá emplear o no, según la ocasión. Igual que nosotros. Ninguno de nosotros se expresa igual en un bar que en el trabajo. Pues el extranjero igual. Solo que él no tiene dónde aprender el registro alto.*



*Puede que para el extranjero en cuestión el hablar o escribir correctamente bien otro idioma, en este caso el español, puede que sea de vital importancia. *



*Te lo digo porque a mí no me sirven las clases de inglés o francés de profesores con registro lingüístico bajo: mi vida laboral necesita determinado registro.*

*Ahora sí me expliqué bien  *[/quote]

*PS. Por registro alto entiendo lo académicamente correcto, claro está. Me temo que necesito vacaciones ya. *


----------



## aleCcowaN

jmartins said:
			
		

> ¿ Y por qué no preguntarle al extranjero que prefiere aprender ?
> 
> - Lo que dicen las gramáticas normativas, pero nadie usa.
> - Lo que dice todo el mundo, pero no aceptan las gramáticas normativas.
> 
> Yo si fuera profesor, le enseñaría ambas cosas, *y que él mismo elija*.
> 
> De pasada, te informo de que no solo hay gramáticas normativas, también hay gramáticas descriptivas, y de hecho los lingüistas propiamente dichos sólo usan las segundas.


Yo mismo estoy luchando en este foro para que me explique alguien que quisieron decir en varias frases que usan "better/best" y hasta ahora he recibido respuestas de tres sabios y amables foreros que no son nativos de una región de habla inglesa, pero ninguna de algún angloparlante. Y eso que le he contestado tantas cosas a tanta gente de habla inglesa que creo merecer una respuestita.

Creo que los profesores elijen qué enseñar de acuerdo a su saber y entender con independencia de lo que opine un "no profesor". Por mi experiencia sé que las "formas populares" vienen sin garantía de mantenimiento. Muchas veces me han tirado una frase extraña en inglés y cuando pregunto qué quisieron decir o por qué lo dijeron así, la explicación más acabada es "porque lo decimos así". Ese juego lo jugué con algunos compatriotas y en general ni siquiera recordaban haberlo dicho como lo dijeron. Cuando sí lo recordaban, o no ocultaban que lo recordaban, me explicaban unas paparruchadas de órdago. A mis preguntas razonadas por aclaraciones me contestaban "¿Vos me estás cargando?".

Si hasta los sectores marginales usan sus propios lenguajes pero no discuten la existencia de otras formas y hasta de normas -simplemente siguen usando su lenguaje sin ofensa para propios y ajenos- ¿Por qué entonces aparece en estos foros recurrentemente la exégesis de la anti-norma?


----------



## lazarus1907

terepere said:
			
		

> *Porque no sabes nunca qué vida laboral va a hacer tu alumno, y él tampoco: en la duda dar el mejor servicio ¿no?. Entiendo que lo correcto es enseñar un registro alto, que luego ya se lo bajarán en la calle.*


Nononono...    según *jmartins* y *PlayZoo* te equivocas: Cuando un extranjero pregunta *"**Would this be correct? Es correcto?*", no le interesa lo más mínimo saber qué piensa la Academia o cuál es la norma. Sólo quiere saber qué dice un cierto número de personas de una región en particular (o sea, "todo el mundo"), y aprendérselo como si fuera la Biblia. Otros, sin embargo, lo que buscan es que les den el mayor número de respuestas diversas y contradictorias posibles (o, como dice jmartins, lo que dice "todo el mundo"), para que al final puedan llegar a la conclusión de que todo es correcto y que tenían razón desde el primer momento (o volverse locos porque no saben con cuál quedarse). En cualquier caso, lo importante es mantenerse alejado de la norma, que es lo que estos dos héroes tratan de conseguir. Están aquí para que los académicos no les metan tonterías de corrección a los que vienen a aprender a hablar como ellos, los reyes del universo.


----------



## San

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> San: En español el sujeto de la oración aparece pospuesto al verbo muchísimo más que un otros lenguages. En esta frase hay una elipsis y es coloquial, ya que la concordancia correcta es en singular: Al final no fue *ninguno*.


Me refiero a lo siguiente, a ver si consigo explicarlo: Cuando alguien dice por ejemplo "¿Vais a ir alguno?", el "vosotros" no se refiere a los que puedan ir, que entre otras cosas podría ser uno sólo y no tendría sentido el plural. Se refiere a *vuestro grupo. *Pienso que esto es lo que está en la cabeza del que habla y lo expresa como si estuviera mezclando dos frases:

¿Vosotros vais a ir? Alguno me refiero...

Si dices "¿Alguno de vosotros va a a ir?" ya no estás preguntando al grupo sino individualmente a cada uno de sus componentes, y el grupo da la impresión de aparecer como un agregado.

Es una teoría que la podemos poner junto con la de la improvisación


----------



## PlayZoo

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿Ya te has inventado otra regla?
> 
> 
> ¿Otra regla inventada? ¿Acentuar "esto"? ¡Muy bien! Tenemos que decírselo a la Real Academia. Tú, mientras tanto, enséñaselo a los extranjeros.
> Se escribía; la regla ha cambiado. Léete la gramática y luego cuéntame de qué va, ¡anda!


 
no creo que deba contarte de que va la gramatica si la sabes tan bien!! si tan cultivado eres y tan modélico, y menos depués de ver que no te enteras de nada de lo que digo viendo que no aceptes que el uso común es algo a tener en cuenta en una lengua                                                                
no se si lo habré escrito lo anterior, como lo eruditos del nuestro amado foro, pero si no es así, por favor ruego no me corrijan, el hilo era otro (aunque alguno no se enterase) y tampoco lo he pedido.

Mi intención ha sido ayudar desde el principio, dando como ejemplo un uso común del lenguaje, viendo que no ha sido bien recibido y me he sentido atacado, procuraré no volver a ayudar a nadie.


gracias a todos los mails que he recibido diciendo que no escuchase e ignorase a cierta persona que por respeto, culto y erudito me niego a decir


----------



## terepere

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Nononono...  según *jmartins* y *PlayZoo* te equivocas: Cuando un extranjero pregunta *"**Would this be correct? Es correcto?*", no le interesa lo más mínimo saber qué piensa la Academia o cuál es la norma. Sólo quiere saber qué dice un cierto número de personas de una región en particular (o sea, "todo el mundo"), y aprendérselo como si fuera la Biblia. Otros, sin embargo, lo que buscan es que les den el mayor número de respuestas diversas y contradictorias posibles (o, como dice jmartins, lo que dice "todo el mundo"), para que al final puedan llegar a la conclusión de que todo es correcto y que tenían razón desde el primer momento (o volverse locos porque no saben con cuál quedarse). En cualquier caso, lo importante es mantenerse alejado de la norma, que es lo que estos dos héroes tratan de conseguir. Están aquí para que los académicos no les metan tonterías de corrección a los que vienen a aprender a hablar como ellos, los reyes del universo.


 
*Pues insisto en que si a mí un profesor me enseña algo incorrecto me irrito en el mejor de los casos.  Me hace perder el tiempo y mi dinero.*

*Lo cual no impide que yo elija el registro que quiero según la ocasión. El registro callejero lo he aprendido en la calle... y me ha salido gratis. Pero el que me da de comer es el otro. El correcto. Es más útil!!!!!!!!! ¿Por qué despreciar la norma que te da o te puede dar de comer?*


----------



## lazarus1907

PlayZoo said:
			
		

> *G*racias a todos los *mails *que he recibido diciendo que no escuchase e ignorase a cierta persona que por respeto, culto y erudito me niego a decir


¡Yo!  ¿Mails? Incluso en inglés se dice e-mails.

Vacía rápidamente tu cuenta de correo electrónico, que con tanta popularidad te lo van a saturar en cuestión de minutos.


			
				PlayZoo said:
			
		

> Mi intención ha sido ayudar desde el principio, dando como ejemplo un uso común del lenguaje,


Pues mal ayudado, porque me ha dado la impresión de que este pobre pacadansc quería saber "qué es correcto", y no "qué se dice allí o allá". ¿O debo recordarte que españa constituye menos del 11% de los hispanohablantes del mundo? (Y que tú y tus amigos no sois el 100% de España).


			
				pacadansc said:
			
		

> Would this be correct? Es correcto?


----------



## PlayZoo

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¡Yo!  ¿Mails? Incluso en inglés se dice e-mails.
> 
> Vacía rápidamente tu cuenta de correo electrónico, que con tanta popularidad te lo van a saturar en cuestión de minutos.


 
mira esto http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=mail

es el diccionario de inglés - español fijate como está escrito,


----------



## aleCcowaN

Les recuerdo que las reglas dicen que el primero en infartarse, pierde.


----------



## PlayZoo

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¡Pues mal ayudado, porque me ha dado la impresión de que este pobre pacadansc quería saber "qué es correcto", y no "qué se dice allí o allá".


 
mal ayudado? espero que van a un país hispano-hablante y oigan dicha expresión se acuerden de _ti_ (ya que no quieres que ellos/as aprendan expresiones comunes)


----------



## lazarus1907

PlayZoo said:
			
		

> *¿M*al ayudado? *E*spero que *van  **vayan* a un país hispano-hablante (hispanohablante) y oigan dicha expresión*, y* se acuerden de _ti_ (ya que no quieres que ellos/as (ellos incluye a ambos sexos) aprendan expresiones comunes)


Seguro que lo matan por decir "alguno de ellos aprendió la norma".

¿Quién ha dicho que yo no quiero que aprendan expresiones comunes? Han preguntado (mira el primer mensaje) "¿Qué es lo correcto?", y no "¿Cómo se dice en tu región?" o "¿Cuál es la manera coloquial de decir..."? Yo he respondido a la pregunta; tú a lo que tú crees que es lo correcto (aunque en Argentina, por ejemplo, no se diga). Cuando preguntan cómo se dice esto o aquello en distintas regiones, contribuyo con coloquialismos como cualquier otro.

Por cierto, "*espero que van*" no lo dice ninguna persona que sepa hablar decentemente, y ningún extranjero que lleve estudiando más de dos años español.


----------



## PlayZoo

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Seguro que lo matan por decir "alguno de ellos aprendió la norma".
> 
> ¿Quién ha dicho que yo no quiero que aprendan expresiones comunes? Han preguntado (mira el primer mensaje) "¿Qué es lo correcto?", y no "¿Cómo se dice en tu región?" o "¿Cuál es la manera coloquial de decir..."? Yo he respondido a la pregunta; tú a lo que tú crees que es lo correcto (aunque en Argentina, por ejemplo, no se diga). Cuando preguntan cómo se dice esto o aquello en distintas regiones, contribuyo con coloquialismos como cualquier otro.
> 
> Por cierto, "*espero que van*" no lo dice ninguna persona que sepa hablar decentemente, y ningún extranjero que lleve estudiando más de dos años español.


 
a sido un lapsus he querido decir _*espero, que si van* (falta el si) _me he comido el si!!  

sabes leer? que parte de "por favor ruego no me corrijan" no entiendes? tranquilo es normal que digas cosas sin sentido, las llevas diciendo desde hace time.


y dices que contribuyes con los coloquialismos? ya hemos visto, no te esfuerces


----------



## Marta_Barcelona

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> , contribuyo con coloquialismos como cualquier otro.


 

Je Je por la boca muere el pez, dice que contribuye. 

En Barcelona solemos decir _alguno de nosotros viajamos. _puede que este mal, pero es lo que decimos es un uso muy común de la lengua.


----------



## babifm

por favor lazarus1907, cada día políticos y personajes importante de la cultura y lengua española, sobre todo mujeres y personajes no machistas hacen la mención de ellos/as. ¿tú no? con lo formal y culto que te crees.

Marta_Barcelona has casi acertado con "por la boca muere el pez" pero a mi me gusta más *donde dije digo, digo Diego* 

Las dos frases son correctas  , se admiten las dos. ¿o acaso debemos de eliminar los coloquialismos?, pues claro que no, y menos si son comunes. 

PlayZoo he leido desde el principio que sólo lo decías porque es muy común y extendida, lo cual es cierto y verifico, pero no haces falta que lo digas más, no me mal entiendas, lo digo porque  el único que no se ha enterado es lazarus1907.

Espero que nadie se tome mal lo escrito, pero ya cansa y el hilo no conduce a ninguna parte


----------



## terepere

No es la primera discusión que veo en el foro sobre lo rígida que es la gente que se atiene a la norma y lo flexibles que  son los que abogan por el uso más común. Y no será la última, me temo. El tono al final suele ser agrio.

Muchos de los que nos acercamos al foro buscamos lo correcto porque vivimos del idioma y nos va en ello la reputación y el sueldo. Así que somos todo lo puntillosos que podemos. La norma nos da de comer.  Y cuanto más nos acerquemos a ella, mejor comemos.  Así que voy a romper una lanza por los rígidos.

 En el caso de este hilo la respuesta más común y menos correcta  puede tener efectos devastadores si sale del entorno de la vida privada. Estamos de acuerdo en que se dice y mucho "alguno de nosotros somos". Y no pasa nada. Claro que no pasa nada! No hay una policía lingüística. No es delito. 

Pero es que no es ésa la cuestión. Lo importante, desde mi punto de vista, es que si yo escribo semejante discordancia sujeto-verbo en mi examen de filología, o suspenderé o me bajarán la nota. Si lo hago en mi tesis de filología... puede que no me doctore. Si lo hago en mi oposición, me quedaré sin plaza y seré perpetua interina. Si en mi trabajo en la editorial dejo pasar semejante incorrección y mi jefe se da cuenta, voy a tener un problema. Y si en mi academia de idiomas enseño así... puede que los alumnos se vayan a la academia de al lado porque allí son más estrictos y por lo tanto el nivel de aprobados en exámenes oficiales es más alto. 

A mayor nivel de conocimiento de la norma, mejores opciones laborales y económicas en según qué sectores. Los políticos pueden hablar y escribir como quieran porque no viven del idioma (afortunados ellos!); y todos podemos hablar y hacer el uso del idioma que mejor nos parezca. Pero en determinados trabajos y ámbitos, te pagan por atenerte a la norma. En el bar yo digo incorrecciones que jamás diré ni escribiré en mi trabajo!

Entre lo correcto y lo coloquial, lo correcto abre puertas laborales que lo coloquial cierra. También se dice muchísimo "dijistes" ... ¿alguien se atreve a escribirlo en un examen? No. También se dice "gonna, wanna, ain´t"... ¿lo soltaríais en un examen de Proficiency o en esa entrevista de trabajo en la que os exigen hablar inglés? Ni hartos de grifa ¿verdad? 

Entonces ¿por qué no aceptar que lo correcto es concordar verbo y sujeto?¿Por qué decir a un extranjero que da igual, cuando da igual sólo relativamente? ¿Por qué no dar una respuesta que abarque las mejores opciones de futuro en vez de dar una respuesta que restringe por incorrecta? 

Termino con el ejemplo más gráfico posible: Beckham habla inglés perfectamente. Desde su más tierna infancia   habla y entiende inglés sin problema alguno. Nadie lo discute. Entra en el pub y habla con todo el mundo. Pero ojo: él nunca aprobará el examen de inglés de selectividad, ni aprobará un solo examen de una facultad de traducción o filología, jamás. Y si aprendes inglés con él estarás tirando tu dinero por la ventana. Salvo que tu finalidad al aprender inglés sea simplemente hablar coloquialmente para comunicarte en el pub. Si le pagas a Beckham un sueldo para que trabaje de traductor/intérprete/profesor/corrector etc... te arruinarás en una semana. No tiene los conocimientos adecuados de inglés, aunque hable inglés como todos los ingleses. 

Y mejor para él porque trabajando con los idiomas me temo que nunca nos haremos ricos  . El mundo es así, ésas son sus normas.


----------



## lazarus1907

terepere said:
			
		

> Entonces ¿por qué no aceptar que lo correcto es concordar verbo y sujeto?¿Por qué decir a un extranjero que da igual, cuando da igual sólo relativamente? ¿Por qué no dar una respuesta que abarque las mejores opciones de futuro en vez de dar una respuesta que restringe por incorrecta?


¡Bien dicho!

Me gustaría añadir una cosa a tu juicioso argumento: Puede que en ciertas circunstancias (como en las que pusiste de ejemplos) te corrijan si dices "alguno de nosotros vinimos", pero nunca te van a corregir si dices "alguno de nosotros vino". Para aprender a decir las cosas mal siempre hay tiempo (y ocasiones no van a faltarle a nadie).


----------



## terepere

Puede que en ciertas circunstancias (como en las que pusiste de ejemplos) te corrijan si dices "alguno de nosotros vinimos", pero nunca te van a corregir si dices "alguno de nosotros vino". Para aprender a decir las cosas mal siempre hay tiempo (y ocasiones no van a faltarle a nadie).

Efectivamente. Y da muchísima rabia tener que desaprender lo que te han enseñado porque a la hora de la verdad no te sirve . No cuesta nada decir: lo correcto es ésto... pero puede que en la calle escuches esto otro. Así sabes que en la calle puedes relajarte, pero en lo laboral no. 

No se trata de ser mejor o peor o tal o Pascual por emplear una expresión u otra. No es éso.Y me da una rabia enorme que las discusiones del foro acaben por esos derroteros. 

Se trata de que hay que ser profesional con los idiomas porque son una industria... y si no se cuida, se malbarata. Como hablar lo hacemos todos, todos opinamos. Qué suerte tienen los ingenieros que el común de los mortales no entra a criticarles los cálculos de sus puentes y de sus carreteras!!!

En mi próxima reencarnación seré o futbolista o ingeniera.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Mi única conclusión de este hilo es que un estadounidense hace una pregunta de estudiante intermedio o avanzado de castellano. A falta de mayores datos, tengo que suponer que estudia, o castellano estándar americano o una mezcla de formas castellanas que incluyen _también_ el conocimiento de las formas de España. Esto es lo que hace el 98% de los estudiantes de castellano de EE.UU.

Recibe algunas respuestas, incluso de algunos estudiantes muy avanzados. Un problema con el tiempo verbal da origen a un par de versiones sobre cómo interpretar la pregunta original. Y a partir de allí se convierte en un hilo "Sólo discusión sobre español de España y sus errores y correcciones" mezclado con otro hilo "Lengua cultivada versus lengua cateta: ¡A la lucha!, ¡a la lucha!, ¡no seremos cultas pero somos muchas!"

Creo que quedó bastante claro _por participación u omisión_, que en América la pregunta "alguno de nosotros - verb agreement" tiene como respuesta "viajó o viaja" incluso para gente de baja educación. Lo podemos decir mal de puro atropellados en el discurso, pero que nadie discute qué es lo más correcto -por esperable, por regular, por estándar, por usado, por lógico-, especialmente cuando hay que contestarle a un estudiante de lengua.

A partir de esto, en ese remedo de la Guerra Civil que tanto os gusta recrear continuamente, con la RAE jugando el papel de Franco, un 50% de los foreros españoles, trabajen o no en áreas relacionas con el idioma, hacen referencia a una ley gramatical - ¡sí, ley! porque son sus reglas de consistencia interna la que le dan la distinción de idioma, no sólo tener un vocabulario propio- que ¡oh, casualidad! coincide plenamente con el uso común en América. Otro 50% de los foreros peninsulares hacen festejo de sus formas coloquiales regionales -si es que no es simplemente un uso "de entrecasa y con pantuflas"- que parecen tener aceptación nada más que en algunas comunidades.

Es muy claro que en este 50-50 quienes abogan por la concordancia del núcleo tienen claramente una educación esmerada y un gusto por vivir en consecuencia con ella; quienes abogan por la forma "a la que te criaste" no sé que pretenden, pues frases que he leído aquí como "tiene que aprender todas las formas" son una vergüenza en sí mismas. Pretender que un estudiante estadounidense, sin saber qué castellano está estudiando, aprenda una cincuentena de errores locales y dialectos simplemente para que alguien que tiene al español por lengua materna pueda seguir hablando cómodamente como se le canten las pelotas, es un despropósito rayano en la cretinada.

Les pido a los foreros españoles que se callen, y dejen espacio para que opinen sobre este tema foreros de Chile, México, Colombia, Perú y tantos otros países que suelen hacer presencia siempre en hilos como este, y que curiosamente han desparecido. Pregúntense ¿por qué?.


----------



## ordequin

Interesante aportación la de Terepere.
Me has hecho reflexionar, y también aprender.
A mí también me gustaría hacer un pequeño apunte. No todos los que no son/somos lingüistas, traductores, o profesores de Lengua, SOMOS BECKHAMS; (Estaría por ver, si aprobaríamos un examen de filología o no)
Como en todo, en la vida hay niveles y niveles.
Y si no pensad en los más grandes literatos que en la Historia ha habido.
¿Eran todos traductores o lingüistas?
*Pensad, en LORCA, por ejemplo...*


----------



## ordequin

Lo siento Alec, no leí tu anterior post, ya me callo.
*Yo también estoy por la concordancia verbo-sujeto.*


----------



## babifm

Vaya, todo me deja sorprendida, entonces hay que hablar como los linguistas.
Si voy a Inglaterra me encontraré que la mayoría de la gente habla como el Beckham, no tendrán el mismo dinero, pero a la hora de tomar un café, conocer a alguién, ir de compras, hablar con alguién del vecindario, salir a la disco, encagar una pizza y un largo etc. (esque hasta mi jefe, el cual me contrató, habla como el Beckham) Dudo que me encuentré a un lingüista (pero quién sabe, puede que tenga esa suerte).
De siempre he estado agradecida a esas personas que me han enseñado un inglés coloquial. Lo importante es saber cuando son expresiones coloquiales. 

Yo también estoy deacuerdo con la concordancia verbo-sujeto, pero ese no es el tema de este hilo, el tema del hilo casi en su plenitud ha sido si usar la _expresión *alguno de nosotros *_*viajamos* 


Mi respuesta es SI!!!


----------



## lazarus1907

babifm said:
			
		

> Yo también estoy deacuerdo con la concordancia verbo-sujeto, pero ese no es el tema de este hilo, el tema del hilo casi en su plenitud ha sido si usar la _expresión *alguno de nosotros *_*viajamos*
> 
> 
> Mi respuesta es S*Í*!!!


Perdona, pero no: La pregunta era "Would this be correct? Es correcto?", y la respuesta es NO. En España se dice coloquialmente, pero se tacha de incorrecto en el habla esmerada, en las escuelas, en las tesis, en la literatura, etc; en la calle a muchos les suena igual en singular que en plural. Pero no es correcto, ¡por favor!


----------



## ordequin

babifm said:
			
		

> Yo también estoy deacuerdo con la concordancia verbo-sujeto, pero ese no es el tema de este hilo, el tema del hilo casi en su plenitud ha sido si usar la _expresión *alguno de nosotros *_*viajamos*
> Mi respuesta es SI!!!


 Pues entonces, si estás de acuerdo con la concordancia verbo-sujeto, NO puedes decir "alguno de nosotros viajamos".
Y si dices "alguno de nosotros viajamos", ésto implica que NO estás de acuerdo con la concordancia verbo-sujeto.
Lo anterior es tan obvio y tan sencillo, como lo que sigue:
Si A = B; entonces B = A.
Si A es distinto de B; entonces B, es distinto de A.
Por otro lado, no hay que sacar las cosas de quicio; no se trata de que hablemos como lingüistas, se trata tan sólo de que intentemos hablar lo mejor que podamos. Vamos, éso creo yo...


----------



## terepere

Vaya, todo me deja sorprendida, entonces hay que hablar como los linguistas.

*Hablar como un lingüista no, cada uno habla como quiere. *


Si voy a Inglaterra me encontraré que la mayoría de la gente habla como el Beckham, no tendrán el mismo dinero, pero a la hora de tomar un café, conocer a alguién, ir de compras, hablar con alguién del vecindario, salir a la disco, encagar una pizza y un largo etc. (esque hasta mi jefe, el cual me contrató, habla como el Beckham) Dudo que me encuentré a un lingüista (pero quién sabe, puede que tenga esa suerte).

*y cada uno de ellos tiene su trabajo que no es enseñar su lengua materna. Todos aprendemos del roce con los demás, es cierto.  Lo que aprendas de la gente que te rodea te será útil a cierto nivel. Si lo que quieres es ser profesor, traductor, intérprete  o lograr ese certificado de idiomas que tanto necesitas para trabajar donde quieres, necesitarás siempre "algo más". Profundizar en la norma. Valor añadido. Y éso no lo encontrarás en la calle. Ni en el palacio de Buckingham. *

De siempre he estado agradecida a esas personas que me han enseñado un inglés coloquial. Lo importante es saber cuando son expresiones coloquiales. *Y haces bien. *

Yo también estoy deacuerdo con la concordancia verbo-sujeto, pero ese no es el tema de este hilo, el tema del hilo casi en su plenitud ha sido si usar la _expresión *alguno de nosotros *_*viajamos* 
Mi respuesta es SI!!!

*El tema del hilo era saber cuál era la norma de la concordancia verbo-sujeto en español.  La pregunta viene de un estudiante de español norteamericano.  Y como muy bien ha dicho alec  se ha convertido en una chorro-guerra civil entre:*

*-  los que opinamos que si vas a enseñar a un extranjero: debes enseñar lo correcto, y avisar del uso común (por amor propio, porque los que preguntamos solemos necesitar ayuda rápida y los libros de gramática y los diccionarios que tenemos a mano no bastan... o son caros) *
*- ... y los que opináis que a la hora de enseñar a un extranjero prima el uso común sobre la norma. Que la norma no es necesaria, porque todos hablamos así y "nunca pasa nada".*

*Y yo sigo sin entender porqué hay semejante revuelta absurda en contra de enseñar lo correcto. *

* ¿Qué te parecería si el profesor de tus hijos no les enseña a restar "porque es que hoy en día todos restamos con la calculadora"? ¿Es que, tal vez, como aprender en el foro es gratis, podemos enseñar lo incorrecto? Yo ya me he encontrado en el foro a algún estudiante de universidad que al leer una respuesta incorrecta se ha quedado hecho polvo pensando que lo que está aprendiendo en la facultad no sirve de nada! *

*Nadie dice que no se deba usar "alguno de nosotros viajamos"... estoy segura de que yo lo digo! Pero no lo enseñes a un extranjero como si fuera lo correcto, la norma... porque no lo es.   Que se use, que se use!!! Claro que sí!!!!!  Pero que no se enseñe!!!! Es aberrante enseñar algo incorrecto!!!  *

*El uso que tanto gusta se aprende, como muy bien has dicho al principio, en las calles.*


----------



## terepere

ordequin said:
			
		

> Pues entonces, si estás de acuerdo con la concordancia verbo-sujeto, NO puedes decir "alguno de nosotros viajamos".
> Y si dices "alguno de nosotros viajamos", ésto implica que NO estás de acuerdo con la concordancia verbo-sujeto.
> Lo anterior es tan obvio y tan sencillo, como lo que sigue:
> Si A = B; entonces B = A.
> Si A es distinto de B; entonces B, es distinto de A.
> Por otro lado, no hay que sacar las cosas de quicio; no se trata de que hablemos como lingüistas, se trata tan sólo de que intentemos hablar lo mejor que podamos. Vamos, éso creo yo...


 
*Ordequin, tienes toda la razón del mundo!*


----------



## lazarus1907

pacadansc said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Would this be correct? Es correcto?
> 
> Ella nos preguntó si alguno de nosotros *viajamos* durante los vacaciones.


Y por última vez: Leed la pregunta que ha abierto este hilo. ¿Es correcto? La única respuesta es NO, pero podéis añadir que en España (o en cualquier otro sitio) se oye de la manera que la norma considera incorrecta, si queréis añadirlo como curiosidad o para que aprendan cómo se habla en la calle. Pero la respuesta correcta a la pregunta es qué es correcto, y sólo se puede contestar de una manera.


----------



## pacadansc

Porque soy todavía al principio de mi estudio de español, no he pedido contribuir a la discusión, pero leo todas las repuestas, que son muy interesantes. Mientras que no he comprendido cada palabra, comprendo la cuestión de la concordancia verbo-sujeto. 
Quiero decir muchas gracias por las muchas respuestas. Mi ayudan mucho.


---
correcciones siempre bienvenidas


----------



## babifm

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Perdona, pero no: La pregunta era "Would this be correct? Es correcto?", y la respuesta es NO. En España se dice coloquialmente, pero se tacha de incorrecto en el habla esmerada, en las escuelas, en las tesis, en la literatura, etc; en la calle a muchos les suena igual en singular que en plural. Pero no es correcto, ¡por favor!


 
El foro empezó con eso, pero no desemboco en eso. Yo no lo tacho de incorrecto, es más incorrecto  las personas que lo tanchan de incorrecto como Tú


----------



## lazarus1907

babifm said:
			
		

> El foro empezó con eso, pero no desemboc*ó* en eso. Yo no lo tacho de incorrecto*;* es más incorrecto  las personas que lo ta*c*han de incorrecto*,* como Tú


Yo intento responder a la pregunta y ayudar, porque mucha gente se lo toma en serio y no quiere que le den información incorrecta. Si hubiera preguntado "¿Cómo lo dice la gente normalmente?", hubiera respondido que, en España, con frecuencia se construye en plural aunque se considere incorrecto. Si te parece mal, es tu problema.


----------



## babifm

ordequin said:
			
		

> Pues entonces, si estás de acuerdo con la concordancia verbo-sujeto, NO puedes decir "alguno de nosotros viajamos".
> Y si dices "alguno de nosotros viajamos", ésto implica que NO estás de acuerdo con la concordancia verbo-sujeto.
> Lo anterior es tan obvio y tan sencillo, como lo que sigue:
> Si A = B; entonces B = A.
> Si A es distinto de B; entonces B, es distinto de A.
> Por otro lado, no hay que sacar las cosas de quicio; no se trata de que hablemos como lingüistas, se trata tan sólo de que intentemos hablar lo mejor que podamos. Vamos, éso creo yo...


 
Si que lo puedo decir, porque comúnmente se puede reconocer _alguno de nosotros_ como singular o plural, según la intención del hablante.
Por cierto el foro es del lenguaje, A = b ¿es una ecuación? ¿no?

Me resulta inaceptable que ciertas personas del foro no quieran admitir, expresiones más que comunes y muy exptendidas.


----------



## babifm

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Yo intento responder a la pregunta y ayudar, porque mucha gente se lo toma en serio y no quiere que le den información incorrecta. Si hubiera preguntado "¿Cómo lo dice la gente normalmente?", hubiera respondido que, en España, con frecuencia se construye en plural aunque se considere incorrecto. Si te parece mal, es tu problema.


 

Cuando dije desemboco, me refiero a mi, asi que no me corrigas poniendole la tilde que no la lleva


----------



## babifm

ponle la tilde a mi post anterior, anda, que se me han olvidado


----------



## babifm

Uy y al anterior las mayúsculas, que se te da muy bien


----------



## Jellby

Por favor señor moderador, póngale un candado a este hilo que si no va a acabar como el rosario de la aurora. Nadie va a convencer a nadie y cada vez saldrán palabras más fuertes.


----------



## aleCcowaN

pacadansc said:
			
		

> Porque estoy todavía al principio de mi estudio de español, no he podido contribuir a la discusión, pero leo todas las repuestas, que son muy interesantes. Aunque no he comprendido cada palabra, comprendo la cuestión de la concordancia verbo-sujeto.
> Quiero darles muchas gracias por las muchas respuestas. Me ayudan mucho.


I'd suggest you to open a new thread with the same subject, as this one has become useless. Though it'd be always good that you to make clear what Spanish are you studying -American or European-, about the subject of this thread, we have no differences, just some local uses more prone to disregard verb agreement in daily speech. When these sort of things happen in America, they're often called "mexicanismos, colombianismos, argentinismos, etc.". Well, you just came across with what doesn't even deserve to be called "españolismo", as it is extended but by no means considered "the right way".

I suggest you open a new thread about this subject between 9 p.m. and 2 a.m. EST. At that time you may get lots of answers about the subject of people in the Americas. You'll usually get excellent answers any time from any country. About subjunctive and other few topics, ask 3 a.m. to 8 a.m. EST if you want first, or only, the "Spaniard" answer.


----------



## lazarus1907

babifm said:
			
		

> Me resulta inaceptable que ciertas personas del foro no quieran admitir, expresiones más que comunes y muy exptendidas.


¿Tú no sabes leer o qué? He dicho ya varias veces que es común y que está muy extendida en España (no así en todos los países), pero eso no la hace correcta. Y el que abrió el hilo preguntaba por la corrección.

La frase por la que nos estamos peleando es algo así como decir "more better" en inglés: Lo dice muchísma gente todo el tiempo, pero... ¿es correcta?


----------



## lazarus1907

pacadansc said:
			
		

> Porque soy todavía al principio de mi estudio de español, no he pedido contribuir a la discusión, pero leo todas las repuestas, que son muy interesantes. Mientras que no he comprendido cada palabra, comprendo la cuestión de la concordancia verbo-sujeto.
> Quiero decir muchas gracias por las muchas respuestas. Mi ayudan mucho.


La próxima vez te sugiero que pidas que te expliquen lo que se considera correcto en las escuelas y entre gente culta, y que si te quieren dar sugerencias sobre cómo lo dice mucha gente aunque esté mal, que te lo avisen claramente, para que puedas elegir.


----------



## babifm

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿Tú no sabes leer o qué? He dicho ya varias veces que es común y que está muy extendida en España (no así en todos los países), pero eso no la hace correcta. Y el que abrió el hilo preguntaba por la corrección.


 

Claro que se leer, ¿sabes tú escribir? porque no lo parece, dices cosas que se contradicen, sino repasa el foro y te verás contradecido varias veces, claro, eso si es que sabes leer


----------



## lazarus1907

babifm said:
			
		

> Claro que se leer*.* ¿*S*abes tú escribir? *P*orque no lo parece*;* dices cosas que se contradicen. *Si no*, repasa el foro y te verás contra*dicho* varias veces*. C*laro, eso si es que sabes leer


No hay ninguna contradicción: La frase es incorrecta, se dice mucho y tú no pareces saber ni gramática, ni leer ni escribir.


----------



## babifm

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> No hay ninguna contradicción: La frase es incorrecta, se dice mucho y tú no pareces saber ni gramática, ni leer ni escribir.


 
Claro que se escribir y leer, sino ¿cómo crees que te contesto?, ¿por arte de magia? ¿aún eres tan infantil?, bueno eso último no me lo demuestres, ya lo has demostrado en el foro. Al escribir rápido no suelo poner las mayúsculas, comas e incluso acentos, claro lo hace mucha gente, e incluso los que escriben en inglés, pero dudo que sepas de eso, les pasa a la mayoría de los niños de papá. ¿Sabes el significado de payaso? lo digo porque no había visto en el foro a nadie más payaso que tú.  


payaso: persona que hace reir


----------

